# Female Ratties (and a hamster) for Emergency Adoption in Wheaton, IL



## incerta (Oct 8, 2009)

My ex's dad kicked me out of their house last week after I tried defending myself from physical violence...long story.

Anywho, I have to find somewhere to live ASAP and that will be nearly impossible as it is, but even more unlikely with 9 rats and a hamster (and a cornsnake and fish). I'm hoping I can smuggle at least a few of my critters into whatever new home I find, but we'll see.

Up for adoption so far are:

Mr. Mistoffeles -- a black & white hamster about 4 months old, I think. He's very calm once I get him out of his cage, but he's cage aggressive, so I have to scoop him out with his wheel.

Pepper -- my black Irish female rat. She's about 9 months old and very shy. She never bites, but she does squeak like crazy half the time we try to pick her up.

Dora -- my agouti berk girl. She's Pepper's littermate and loves to explore! If there's something you want her to stay away from, she's there in seconds! Her friendliness is iffy--she loves me, but JerkFace the ex, not so much. She does tend to nip if you grab at her to quickly.

Lola -- one of my hairless girls, also a littermate of Dora and Pepper. She's starting to get less shy, but prefers to stay in the cage and run on the wheel.

Nellie -- a sister of the first three, about 10 months old and hairless. She is very shy around people so far, but does let me pet her in exchange for baby food! She's the nurturing rat of the family--always licking and taking care of everyone else. I'd prefer to give Nellie and Lola away together; they stick together 90% of the time.

These are all I can bear to part with right now... I'm a little worried about separating all my rats, since 6 of my 9 are sisters. I'm not sure how they'll handle it -- when I tried it with two brothers years and years ago, they were never the same. So I'm really hoping to at least get these 4 out together or in pairs.

Just to be safe, there will be an adoption fee of $10 each, and I will need to know your plans for housing, other rats, food, playtime, and toys. I need to give up my babies ASAP, but I will not give them to just anyone, especially since these ones are my most moody.

Please email me at [email protected] if you're interested in helping out!

I'm also willing to give up a very slightly wobbly HQ Brisbane cage for $100 once a few rats are taken (if I can get it out of the house). It's the one in this link: http://www.sugar-gliders.com/sturdy-cage.htm. The color is charcoal grey.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh my god.

Thats terrible! 

Why dont you ask a rescue to foster your babies until you get situated?
That way they are still yours and waiting for you when you come...

Its just cuz it seems like you love them so much


----------



## D3V1N (Jul 16, 2010)

Where is Wheaton? I live in Illinois but I'm not sure how far away you are.


----------



## incerta (Oct 8, 2009)

There's one rescue that I know of in my area, and I honestly don't agree with their standards in keeping rats. I think I may have found a place to live, but the room is tiny and I'm not sure the landlord/roomies will be able to handle the smells and noises associated with all 9 of my girls! I keep them clean, but you know how that ratty smell it is!

I love them to death, but I'm going to have to halve their cage size if I want anything to fit in that bedroom, so their living space will be really tight. I want what's best for my girls, and I'm not sure I can provide that for all of them anymore. Three of the rats I'm giving up were actually rescues from a girl who was in almost the same situation that I'm in now, so I feel terrible, but I don't know what else I can do. Right now, all the rats are still with my ex. I snuck in to visit them the other day and their condition is getting pretty awful. I've got to get them out of there asap!

And Wheaton is about a half hour west of Chicago.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

You could try posting on classified sites or even ratshackforum.com


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

I'm in central IL. I could take a couple off your hands or foster them for you. My Current crew of 8 (4 males and 4 Females) resides in their own bedroom, and get about 3 hours per gender free range time daily, as my fiance works from home. I have a FN 142 for the females, and the males are split in a Superpet for exotics, and a rather large converted bird cage. They are extremely well cared for, and some of the most social rats you will find. Unfortunately though, I would not be able to pay a $10 rehoming fee per rat, because funds are tight right now, and i absolutely WILL NOT pull any money out of my emergency vet fund. Sorry, but it is what it is. I have the funds to care for about 15 rats, but not a whole lot to spare after that. So, i would be more than happy to do you a favor, if you need it. Let me know

Also, currently on a mixture of mazuri and reggie rat as a staple, and lots of fresh fruits n veggies to supplement, and the occasional babyfood or yogurt


----------



## incerta (Oct 8, 2009)

SRGaudio1, your setup sounds awesome! I'm more than willing to waive the fee as long as my girls go to a good home. My rats are on a staple of Suebee's mix right now, with Harlan Teklad 2016 and occasional Solid Gold Holistique dog food. If you do take them, I'll give you some of their food so they can be weaned off. 

Would you be able to drive part-way to get them? Peoria is about a 3 hour drive from me. If so, which of my girls are you interested in?


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

Probably Lola and Nellie. I wanted to say all four, but the fiance didnt like the idea too much. Plus that might run cage space slightly shorter than i'd prefer. Also, I could maybe meet you in Chenoa or Pontiac? Are they true hairless, or double rex? also do you have any pictures by chance? Thanks!


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

Also, any health issues I need to know about?


----------

